# SRAM Red Front-D and Q Rotor rings



## jwrab (Mar 12, 2002)

I have a SRAM Red Front-d and a set of Q Rotor rings (52/40) and a 12/23 cassette (Dura Ace 10 speed chain). The rings worked perfectly on my Dura Ace 10 speed but when I converted to SRAM Red there are two problems.

1) When in the small ring (40) I cannot get in a 40/14 without it rubbing and the 40/15 rubs some also.

2) When in the 52/12 or 13 it rubs.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

well in the small ring on the 15T and lower it will rub, in the big ring if it still rubs then you dont have it adjusted correctly


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

SRAM red has a very narrow front derailleur cage. You will get rub. It was designed for racers that spend most of the time in the big ring and lower end of the cassette. If this doesn't work for you then I would suggest a Force or Rival derailleur as they have wider cages, or even put a DA on it.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

that is not true, Red was designed with a trim for the big rig, you will get ZERO chain rub if you adjust it correctly


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

b24fsb said:


> that is not true, Red was designed with a trim for the big rig, you will get ZERO chain rub if you adjust it correctly



I do not believe they made RED with oblong chain-rings mind.....I could be wrong on that.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

if were talking about rub in the up and down direction and not the side to side, then once again you do not have it adjusted correctly. you need to set the der. height off the highest spot on the Q-ring


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

If you have relatively short chain stays then the chain will rub if you try to cross chain from big ring to the biggest cog on the cassette. There is no adjustment to change this. I was at the SRAM distributor meeting this year before sea otter and we discussed this with the product managers. I've also discussed this with the wrenches in Boston (particularly, Cycle Loft) who were trained by SRAM and they also agree. The difference in stay length however can make a difference. On my Time VXR I get derailleur cage rub if I'm in the big ring and try to use the top 3 gears in my cassette (the largest cogs), but then I should go ahead and shift down a chainring anyway. That's my 3.2 cents.


----------



## jwrab (Mar 12, 2002)

*Thanks to all*

I did go back to a Dura Ace Front-d and have No rub in the big chain ring at all. I am still not really able to get in anything like the 40/15 or 40/14 gear combination. It really should be able to support the 40/14 as it is not crossed over. 

Thanks for all of the input.


----------

